# i gots mold



## reptastic (Jan 24, 2012)

So as per instruction from my vet to put rayne on newspaper because of a shedding issue she is having with her tail, I removed all the mulch, the bottom layer had white mold growing on it, I change their mulch every 3-4 mos. And the last time was back in september, I admit I been struggling to keep the temps up because it has been getting cold in my house, I Use a 100 watt sunglo, it was a quick buy because I had a 150 watt but rayne busted that one throwing a temper tantrum, this was all the store had on short notice, I bleached out the enclosure, all the bricks and basking tiles are soaking in a bleach solution and they are temporarily staying in a rubber maid tub(very unhappily) anything else I need to do? I want to make sure this dosnt happen again! I'm waiting on a call bk from my vet to see if the mold will have any effect on raynes tail issue


----------



## chelvis (Jan 24, 2012)

I had this issue with my old wooden cage. I got a hand rack thingy from my local hardware store. Even time I would wet down the mulch and would use this to help mix and aerate the mulch. It would prevent the mulch on the bottom from getting to wet and molding, and also helped keep the top layer getting to dry. I had to do this about once a week just mixing up the mulch, which made me do more spot cleaning, lol.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 24, 2012)

Hope things work out for you. That's a bummer. I should probably change my substrate more often!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 24, 2012)

_Since I bump up the humidity and moisture before and during a shed, I let the substrate dry out afterwards. As a back up when I change the substrate I use BioShield.

http://www.pro-products.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=59_


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 24, 2012)

Go catch some roly polys/pillbugs/isopods and throw them in your enclosure. They do well in moist habitats and will eat your mold as well as any tegu poop you happen to miss on your daily spot cleaning. They're commonly used by tarantula keepers, don't see why they wouldn't work with tegus too. I find them all the time in my outdoor enclosures and compost piles, nifty little decomposers.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 24, 2012)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing the tip


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a cool idea! Otherwise I mix the mulch and provide for good ventilation.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks i will try that when spring rolls around, great idea


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 26, 2012)

If you have a good hydroponics or organic gardening store, they sell them there. I don't have roly-polys where I live. Shame....they are so cute!


----------

